
Don't Drink Your Own Kool-Aid - jeffmiller
http://blog.500startups.com/2010/12/01/dont-drink-your-own-kool-aid/
======
lsc
I would go further; I question the value of making your employees drink the
kool-aid; I mean, part of what you hired them for is so you have someone to
trust when it comes to decision making time, right?

~~~
j_baker
Exactly. Why would you give your employees kool-aid you wouldn't drink?
Although I do agree with the author's advice on how to prevent it. Good lord
do so many companies need to do 2 and 3.

------
Dylanlacey
I think it actively works AGAINST you in a technical business to try to /
assume your employees are drinking your koolaid... Technical Koolaid still
tastes vaguely like bullshit, which most geeks are somewhat opposed to.

------
udfalkso
Eat your own dog food instead.

